# The Battle Belongs to the Lord - by Scott Oliphint



## duke (Jun 1, 2004)

I purchased this book recently ... it apparently sets forth a presupp approach to apologetics in laymans terms. Have any of you apologetic gurus read it? Do you know anything about Scott Oliphint?

Also, why are there so few presupp books published for the average Christian who is simply looking for something to help them engage their friends and neighbours in discussion about the gospel? There seems to be loads of classical apologetics books.

Duke.


----------

